# Repair Snow performance controller. Anyone ever try it?



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey so I recently purchased a car with an old snow performance kit that wasn’t working. I narrowed it down to a faulty controller. I contacted snow for a possible repair, but they told me it was too old and they no longer carry parts for my controller (Vm-20). I really don’t want to purchase another controller. Anyone ever pull one of these apart and successfully repair one? Anyone have advice? I was thinking about taking it to a computer repair shop and have them take a crack out of it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Steve


----------



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

Bump


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

PerkeyTurkey said:


> Hey so I recently purchased a car with an old snow performance kit that wasn’t working. I narrowed it down to a faulty controller. I contacted snow for a possible repair, but they told me it was too old and they no longer carry parts for my controller (Vm-20). I really don’t want to purchase another controller. Anyone ever pull one of these apart and successfully repair one? Anyone have advice? I was thinking about taking it to a computer repair shop and have them take a crack out of it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Steve


Did you ever get this resolved? I'm having the same issue.


----------

